# My p's



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I just got my p's last friday and they have been doing just fine. I have been feeding them shrimp and they cant get enough. yesterday afternoon I dropped one in and they hardly touched it so I figured I may have just over fed them. so when I got home lastnight the same thing happened as well as this morning. also they have been just sitting on the bottom hardly moving until I come into the room then they go hide in their caves with their fins moving really fast. I'm just wondering if anybody knows whats going on. Also they are missing pieces of their fins some are bites but 2 of them look like they are just going bald. any answers or theories?


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

what kind of ps. Tank size?


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

they are red bellies in a 50g I have 4 they are like 5 weeks old


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

You should probably get some feeder guppies and always keep a few in with your ps. When they are small they are cannabals. For the first few weeks just make sure there are almost always feeders for them to chase.
Also where did you get them from?


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I got them from a pet shop here in victoria bc they were in a tank with a bunch of other fish but they had only been in there for like1 day.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

You should try live food. My ps wouldnt eat shrimp when they were small.


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

yea feed them like 2-3 times a day...get some plants and stuff taht they can hide behind too


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Try putting in a powerhead so they will use their energy swimming in the current, so next feeding time they will be hungry again! Srimp is actually really good for their usual food so they will have good color when they grow! Maybe give them feeders around once every 2 weeks or sumthin! Try giving them some beef heart also!


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

they are only 5 weeks old? dont give them beefheart! and you might not even want to give them shrimp yet.feed them bloodworms(live preferably) baby cichlid pellets and guppies or rosies/tuffies,brine shrimp maybe krill but nothing too "meaty".what temp,filtration,frequency water changes/substrate vacs,size of tank? going bald?


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

ok they are 5 or 6 weeks old I have about 9 rocks in there making a bunch of caves for them as well as about half a dozen plants for them as well plus a powerhead an underground filter and a powerflow 150 or whatever you call thoes filters that hang over the edge. I feed them shrimp like 2 times a day. I put a feeder in there with them then they killed him they didn't really eat him they just ate his stomache and left everything else but he was an ass and always in there faces.

and by going bald I mean it looks like some of their fins are missing but they aren't bit sizes just missing very small patches like way smaller than their mouths.


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

damn hmmm ...give it time


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

thanks guys sounds good.

but who do I come talk to if they die?


----------



## Mafioso (Aug 4, 2004)

MY p wont eat shrimp somtimes just keep presenting it to him they will eventually eat it. but remember to take out the dead bits it will mess up your water and also space might be an issue.

Ya heard me


----------

